# HCigar VT40



## kimbo (29/5/15)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## HealthCabin (1/6/15)

Upgraded one from HB DNA 40?


----------



## kelly22 (1/6/15)

Eatimated price?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

still single 18650?


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

http://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hcigar-vt40-box-mod-with-evolv_2013607842.html


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

yep, still a single 18650.


----------



## kimbo (1/6/15)

*Features*
- self adjusting copper center pin (spring loaded 510 connector)
- genuine *Evolv DNA40 V5* chip
- temperature protection (Celsius and Fahrenheit)
- step up/step down
- large OLED screen (128 x 32 pixels)
- Atty Lock
- preheat
- automatically wire detection (Ni200 or standard)
- Micro USB charging port
*Specifications*
Colour: Black, Silver
Battery: 1 x 18650 (not included)
Output power: 1-40 Watts
Output voltage: 1-9 Volts
Output current: 16 Amps (23 Amps peak)
Temperature range: 200F to 600F (~93°C-315°C)
Resistance (temperature sensing wire): 0.10Ω-1.0Ω
Resistance (standard wire): 0.16Ω-2.0Ω
Dimensions Approx: *L86mm x H46mm x W24mm*


----------

